#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Ποινές σε ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΕΚΑ:

"Με απόφαση του Υπουργού ΠΕΚΑ επιβλήθηκε αποκλεισμός προσωρινού Ενεργειακού Επιθεωρητή, για ένα έτος, από τη διενέργεια ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων. 

Η κύρωση επιβλήθηκε κατόπιν ελέγχου από την Ειδική Υπηρεσία Επιθεωρητών Ενέργειας (ΕΥΕΠΕΝ), γιατί διαπιστώθηκαν τα εξής:
αναγραφή ανακριβών ενεργειακών στοιχείων επί Πιστοποιητικών Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης που είχε εκδώσει,υποβολή ανακριβών στοιχείων καιπλημμελής εκπλήρωση των επιστημονικών και επαγγελματικών καθηκόντων.
Η ΕΥΕΠΕΝ συνεχίζει σε εντατικό ρυθμό τους ελέγχους της σε Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης, που έχουν καταχωρηθεί στο Αρχείο Επιθεώρησης Κτιρίων, με σκοπό τη διασφάλιση της ορθότητας των ενεργειακών ελέγχων, της ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται από τους Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές και κυρίως τη διαφύλαξη της αξιοπιστίας της διαδικασίας ενεργειακής επιθεώρησης. Αντίστοιχη αντιμετώπιση θα λάβουν παρόμοια περιστατικά που θα διαπιστωθούν από την ΕΥΕΠΕΝ."

*Πηγή:* ΥΠΕΚΑ

Γι αυτό συνάδελφοι κοιτάξτε να κάνετε σωστά και υπεύθυνα τη δουλειά.
Αν μάλιστα οι αμοιβές δεν σας καλύπτουν, μη διστάσετε να ζητήσετε περισσότερα.
Μερικές φορές ίσως είναι καλύτερα να χάσουμε κάποιες δουλειές παρά να σπιλώσουμε το όνομά μας και τη φήμη μας.

----------

